# ¿Cómo recargar batería de un cortapelos?



## LOBITO (Sep 27, 2014)

Hola; Buenas Noches.

Hace unos días compre un aparato de cuidado personal.
Concretamente se trata de un cortapelos a bateria.
La bateria se puede recargar tanto por un puerto USB, como mediante un cargador (incorporado).

Y ahora planteo la consulta que me a traido a este tema.
Segun puedo leer en las instrucciones, recomiendan recargar la batería antes de cada uso.
Por otro lado también recomiendan el descargar la bateria totalmente cada 6 meses, para despues cargar al 100%, y partiendo de cero.

Mi principal duda es si es recomendable el cargarla despues de su uso, y antes de almacenar el cortapelos.
Pogamos que mañana me corto el pelo.
Antes de utilizalo cargo la batería.
¿Y después que hago?
Me refiero a antes de guardar el cortapelos hasta dentro de unos meses.

¿Es recomendable almacenarlo con la batería cargada al 100%?
¿O este tipo de baterías no combiene cargarlas cada poco?

Hay tantos tipos de baterías, que estoy un poco pez en el tema...


----------



## proteus7 (Sep 27, 2014)

si te cortas el pelo te acabas la bateria en una sola usada? si no, pues no la cargues hasta que se agote pues tantas cargas acorta la vida de la bateria, y pues ponuna imagen para saber que  tipo de bateria tienes


----------



## opamp (Sep 27, 2014)

Lobito debes saberlo es como invernan los osos.
P.D.: Cuando se habla del # de cargas y descargas de una batería, es a la carga y descarga completa.el efecto memoria de las Ni-Cd nunca lo pude corroborar.


----------



## Nuyel (Sep 28, 2014)

Para resolver correctamente tu duda, ¿y que química de batería utiliza? por ejemplo las Li-ion recomiendan dejarla al 40% para almacenarlas.


----------



## LOBITO (Sep 28, 2014)

Exactamente no se que tipo de batería utiliza, pues no lo pone por ninguna parte.
Y no puedo manipular el parato pues si lo hao pierde la garantía.
Sólo puedo adjuntar la información que tengo.



> Segun puedo leer en las instrucciones, recomiendan recargar la batería antes de cada uso.
> Por otro lado también recomiendan el descargar la bateria totalmente cada 6 meses, para despues cargar al 100%, y partiendo de cero.




Es por lo que pregunto.
No se si es litio o que narices es.
Sólo se que parece tener efecto memoria si no la descargo del todo cada 6 meses.

¿Por qué eso es efecto memoría no?
Que pierde capacidad de recarga si no se realiza la recarga al 100%.


----------



## Nuyel (Oct 2, 2014)

En caso de una de litio la descarga completa se usa solamente para que la circuiteria calibre los valores de carga de la batería, el efecto memoria no está presente en las Ni-MH y Litio, eso ocurre en las Ni-Cd, se trata de que la composición de la batería se ve afectada durante la carga, y es como si la batería "memorizara" hasta donde se descarga, entonces si no permitías que la batería llegara a 0% y la cargabas al 40% entonces se quedaba bloqueado ese 40% y solo podías usar el 60% de la batería, con las Ni-MH y Li-ion el efecto no ocurre, de hecho en las Li-ion es altamente nocivo que llegue a 0% por lo que implementa un circuito de protección que bloquea la batería para que no se recargue si cae a ese punto, de lo contrario pueden hasta explotar.

En general es recomendable almacenarlas con carga media para no afectar mucho su vida útil.

Es raro que no indique el tipo de batería, son toxicas así que deben indicar como disponer de ellas, ¿al menos indica el voltaje? multiplos de 1.2V indicaría que son Ni-Cd o Ni-MH, de 3.7V es el voltaje de celda de las de litio, es fácil recargarlas por USB ya que se requieren 4.2V para ello, eso junto con la recomendación de descarga completa pareciera que es el tipo que utiliza.


----------



## LOBITO (Oct 13, 2014)

> En general es recomendable almacenarlas con carga media para no afectar mucho su vida útil.



Gracias por responder.
Esa última afirmación me biene de perlas.




> Es raro que no indique el tipo de batería, son toxicas así que deben indicar como disponer de ellas, ¿al menos indica el voltaje? multiplos de 1.2V indicaría que son Ni-Cd o Ni-MH, de 3.7V es el voltaje de celda de las de litio, es fácil recargarlas por USB ya que se requieren 4.2V para ello, eso junto con la recomendación de descarga completa pareciera que es el tipo que utiliza.



Tengo que indagar algo más al respecto y ya os contaré.

¡Gracias!


----------



## LOBITO (Dic 17, 2014)

> Tengo que indagar algo más al respecto y ya os contaré.




Disculpad la tardanza.
No estoy intentando reactivar el tema, sino adjuntar nuevos datos, y dejarlo todo más claro.

No hay forma de aaceder a la batería pués una una especie de sello de cuacho que si intento desprenderlo, probablemente se rompa y la garantía queda invalidada.
Y no pudiendo acceder a la batería, lo único que puedo aportar son los datos del cargador, y cortapelo.
Ahí van:

*Cargador.

Imput. 220 - 240 v    50/ 60 Hz   200 mA
Output. 3,2 v   1500mA

*Máquina 

3,2 v  1500 mA


Los datos son estos.
Junto a esto añado (como ya dije anteriormente) que cada 6 meses es recomendable dejar descargar la batería al 100%.


¿Sacáis alguna conclusión certera acerca del tipo de batería exacto que pueda labergar la máquina cortapelos?

¿Algo a tener en cuenta  ala hora de alargar el periodo de vida útil de la batería? 

¿Algún consejo adicicones sobre su recarga?


Gracias y disculpad las molestias.

Chao.


----------



## chclau (Dic 17, 2014)

Un consejo bueno que te puedo dar, nunca la dejes cargada a tope ni descargada del todo, por la mitad de la carga es lo mejor.

Si la vas a usar manyana y la puedes cargar manyana... Tanto mejor

Si te recomiendan ciclos de descarga... Haz lo que te recomiendan

Saludoa


----------

